# Tug roll over point Gellibrand Melbourne



## reesehead (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys, Does anyone remember the tug that sunk off point Gellibrand Williamstown Melbourne around 1957. I thought it may have been the Howard Smith/Melbourne some people have been taking about but that doesn't fit with my memory.
I remember as a kid at Williamstown state school, our school walked to the site, it was just off the point. I remember the teacher saying that the rope got caught in the prop and it flipped. I was only about 10 at the time so I'm guessing it was around 1955-1957 approx.
Can anyone recall the incident?.

cheers
John.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Terawhiti sank whilst assisting City of Khartoum on 1 October 1950 but not sure if this helps as date does not fit very well, if at all.


----------



## reesehead (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, but too early I was only 2 years old then. I think I was about 8 maybe 10 which would make in '55 to 58. approx.

cheers


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

The only one I can come up with is the Howard Smith renamed Melbourne in 1969 and sank following a collision in 1972. Go to ;
www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1447003
Are you sure it was a tug and not a lighter / dredge / ferry or some other service vessel ?


----------



## reesehead (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks oilkinger, yes you are probable right. I cannont find anything. It must be something other than a tug. lt was about 60 years ago so my memory may have distorted things.
thanks, I will start searching again. It must have been something of interest for the whole school to go and have a look.
cheers mate.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello John, maybe this will come to mind - http://www.geocities.ws/dinmurnel/burnett.htm

Dennis.


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

Hi Reesehead My Memory May Be A Bit Out But Im Thinking Of The Tug John Batman? Hope This Helps Cheers VMR.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

remember the one on the river Tees


----------

